# Mrs. Parker



## Sigung86 (Jun 12, 2006)

sadly, passed away, probably about an hour or so ago.  I received a message from Doc, and several others.  I would think that after a respectable period that messages of condolence to Edmund would be most appropriate.

Dan


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

She, her friends and family are in my prayers. :asian:  

Very sad news.  Thank you so much for passing it along, Dan.


----------



## KempoShaun (Jun 12, 2006)

I just received the news from my instructor (KenpoJoe Rebelo), who was contacted by Frank Trejo.  I only got to meet Edmund once, and that was last year, but all the Parker's and all students from that lineage are in my prayers.  Though I never studied American Kenpo, Hawaiian/Chinese Kempo being more my forte, I know how much Mr. and Mrs. Parker influenced my instructor, and in my students, at least with the infinite insight series.  This is a true loss indeed.

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2006)

.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jun 12, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## pstarr (Jun 12, 2006)

.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 13, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 13, 2006)

A sad loss indeed


----------



## monkey (Jun 13, 2006)

I will miss her--I often would call her & we would talk of the old days!
Like how the Proffesor met her & her parents would always say "Oh your going out with the Proffessor again". Also how they would go to movies & due to Mr Pakers long Hours in the arts  &  writing books! 
She stated "while she would watch the movie -he took naps or was 
deep in tought on the arts."
I sent here many hours of seminars I filmed on  Mr Parkers seminars & she sent me the Rare "Lucy show with Mr Parker in it",I have a patch signed by Mr Parker as well as some photos.
I did talk to Mr  Leroux around 10pm my time & made him aware of her 
passing.She was fun to talk to & always made me smile.Ill miss that.
I dont smile much.She knew how to get me too.

Too Mrs.Parker  as they say in Hawii


Aloha!Peace & I wont forget our times we had.


Thank you, May it be well & peacefull tideings to Edmond jr.


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Kenpobldr (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## masherdong (Jun 13, 2006)

She is in our prayers.  Deepest sympathy to Ed Parker Jr. 

:asian:


----------



## Kenpodoc (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Monadnock (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian: 

Our sincere condolences to the Parker Family.

Donna & Pete Landini


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 13, 2006)

.  :asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 13, 2006)

....


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2006)

Were it not for Mr. Parker American Kenpo would not be here.  Were it not for Mrs. Parker, Mr. Parker wouldn't have been able to do what he did.

My sympathies and prayers for the Parker Family, a strong woman has left us to return to her husband.


----------



## Ginsu (Jun 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Roland (Jun 13, 2006)

Please pass my condolances on to Edmund and the rest of his family.
I am truly sorry for their loss.

A. Paul Dawdy


----------



## profesormental (Jun 13, 2006)

Condolences from the Kanpo practitioners in Puerto Rico.

sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado


----------



## KenpoDave (Jun 13, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## howlingmadsifu (Jun 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Danjo (Jun 16, 2006)

Condolences.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jun 16, 2006)

:asian:


----------

